# Unknown ship



## double acting (Sep 14, 2008)

Came across these two photographs, think they are of the same ship, some sort of open day. Taken in the Firth of Clyde, 1920s or 30s. Can anyone identify it ?. A carrier of some sort >


----------



## clevewyn (May 16, 2010)

Looks Like HMS Glorious to me.


----------



## Iangb (Aug 28, 2009)

clevewyn said:


> Looks Like HMS Glorious to me.


Agreed. A browse through this site helps: http://www.maritimequest.com/warshi...n/pages/aircraft_carriers/hms_glorious_77.htm


----------



## ben27 (Dec 27, 2012)

good day langb,sm.yesterday.07:26.re:unknown ship.just looked at your great link.they look like ww1,pics.cannot be sure of name.thanks for posting.regards ben27


----------



## double acting (Sep 14, 2008)

Came across another photograph on which the name is visible it is HMS Furious, thanks all the same


----------



## shiploversa (Dec 8, 2019)

hello need identification of this ship please - its in safmarine livery - but it must have been a charter - i think it may be the waterman - thank you


----------



## shiploversa (Dec 8, 2019)

shiploversa said:


> hello need identification of this ship please - its in safmarine livery - but it must have been a charter - i think it may be the waterman - thank you
> View attachment 686826


i believe the ship is the galway - she had her 3 mast removed in 1967


----------



## jmcg (Apr 20, 2008)

Galway she is/was. Owned by Trinder Anderson - part of Federal . However, where shown as Golden Fortune (Singapore flag) she shows 4 masts. Confused?

BW
J


----------



## shiploversa (Dec 8, 2019)

jmcg said:


> Galway she is/was. Owned by Trinder Anderson - part of Federal . However, where shown as Golden Fortune (Singapore flag) she shows 4 masts. Confused?
> 
> BW
> J


she was lengthened in 1967 and the third mast added


----------



## jmcg (Apr 20, 2008)

Thanks for the explanation Shiploversa. Now not confused!

BW
J


----------

